

Show HN: Videos for Founders - coltr
http://www.fflip.co/founders

======
freetonik
It would be cool to preload the next video in the queue somehow for a better
TV-like experience.

~~~
coltr
Thanks! Working on it right now.

------
mkdir_home
The next video seems to be skipped forward 20 - 40 seconds.

